# Child Benefit News



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anyone know if the recent articles concerning Child Benefit being capped for couples whom earn less than £50k once they have had x2 children is taking into account multiple births?!
What if you have triplets - do you only get the payment for x2 of those children now? - That seems unfair to me, as having any amount of multiple births must be more difficult to manage financially than having one child at a time etc


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Its only a proposal for inclusion in the Conservative Manifesto, its not being put before Parliament yet and isn't part of the benefits cap at present. They top rate tax payers exemption from the benefit started last year, but this is something separate and something different.


----------

